# Caulk new construction Windows or not?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Best practice would be to lay a beading bead of sealant on the back of the flange at the jamb sides and head, then install, then tape.

Don't caulk the bottom part of the flange.

Sealing it up with tape will do just fine but the caulking is a nice little added layer of protection in my opinion.

Make sure you spray foam from the interior to air seal but again, don't over fill the bottom or you can trap water in the wall.


----------



## aquasport17 (Jul 12, 2011)

Excellent. Thank you. What tape do you recommend? The protecto tape is quite expensive. No opposed to doing it right though.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

The tapes are not cheap but neither is re-doing it.

We normally use the Tyvek system on new construction installations.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

1. Is there a water restrictive barrier on yet- housewrap or building paper? 

2. What type of siding?

3. Did they install a *pan flashing *yet? 

If building paper; http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...od-frame-wall/?topic=/doctypes/researchreport

Be careful with the flashing tape; http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/guides-and-manuals/gm-residential-water-management-details

Gary


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

As WoW said, the caulking would be best and give an additional layer of protection, however if they are already in, you should be fine with the tape/wrb(housewrap)/flashing all lapped properly. If you are DIY this stage, make sure that you read up on it as it is extremely critical that it is done properly. Gbr has some links there, and you'll find a lot of other good info on that site as well... I'm guessing that they did not install a pan flashing either, but again, that would just be one more level of CYA. The only pan flashing that I have ever seen in person are those that my own guys installed.:laughing:


----------

